# Davie FL(beginner archer)



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ViceCityArchers.


----------



## Trex90 (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

Welcome. Most people will suggest having an actual archery shop get you set up. They will have people who can help get your draw length right, poundage right, etc. And even then they don't always get it set up just right for you. 

Most (not all) big box store employees won't have the knowledge or time to really set you up well. 

I would almost never recommend anyone start shooting at 70 pounds draw. I would read the manual and see how many turns to back it off to 50-60 and start there until you feel comfortable. Also watch some beginner archery form videos. John Dudley has some great free info in his Nock On YouTube series. Or better yet, get some lessons at a archery shop. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jayhawk JB (Jun 16, 2020)

Great intro write up... I wish your journey would've started at that archery shop! If you would've started at that shop (if they're a decent shop) you would've received a much more knowledgeable and confidence building experience... Bear makes decent bows. What you got is considered a mid-priced bow. It's not terrible. I would keep the receipt and go to the archery shop explain to them your story let them set you up, you will likely return what you have... if you want to try other bows at that shop, Mathews makes great bows, but there are several awesome bow makers. If you shoot several of them you may feel drawn to something different than Mathews, let the bow choose you based on feel and the shooting experience (drawing it, holding on target, etc)... I have a Mathews, but prefer my Bowtech over it... if you aren't thinking to get something different than what you have then at least have the archery shop set up your Bear to/for you. They will know what they are doing with it and will get you shooting way better than the Bass Pro experience... if while they are setting you up they find it won't adjust to a comfortable draw weight then you're gonna need to return that bow and get something that is better for you... BTW, I ride motorcycles too and love your former motorcycle!.. my dream bike is a BMW S1000RR... someday!.. good luck!


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

The Cruzr G2 isn't a total **** bow, but it's designed for younger, smaller framed beginners like women and children. It has a huge range of weight and draw length adjustability which makes it fit a lot of people, but not as efficient. 

Bear makes some much better bows around that price range that would probably fit you better. Most of the other brands beginner to mid price bows won't be too much more either. Hoyt Torrex XT, Elite Ember, PSE Drive NXT, Bear Paradox, etc.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Mossy-Back said:


> Welcome. Most people will suggest having an actual archery shop get you set up. They will have people who can help get your draw length right, poundage right, etc. And even then they don't always get it set up just right for you.
> 
> Most (not all) big box store employees won't have the knowledge or time to really set you up well.
> 
> ...


I didn't feel quite right when I got it, however, I did not want to talk bad about bass pro, not my style. I was a motorcycle mechanic for quite some time and everything I worked on, I put 100%, it was the customer's life and I wouldn't accept anything but perfection. Then again I assume they didn't think a bow should be perfect for the customer, especially one so eager to embark on this world. That's exactly what I should have done instead of being so excited. Now trying to find an archery store in Broward/Miami area. Oh, I'm going to be completely honest with you sir. I'm not ready for a 70-pound draw, doing it at home, my shoulder popped, fell off a motorcycle a couple of times in my day. Right away I told myself, this won't last at this rate, even the fact that it says it's a great bow for children and women didn't discourage me. I found out in www.seansoutdooradventures.com/ how the limb bolt has 12 turns and goes down 32 lbs of the draw. I must read, I know my life doesn't depend on the bow like a motorcycle or it could in a situation(dramatic sound). If I don't know, I'm not going to dabble, worse I could develop bad form from the beginning as well. 

Thank you for the advice! and for the welcome.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Jayhawk JB said:


> Great intro write up... I wish your journey would've started at that archery shop! If you would've started at that shop (if they're a decent shop) you would've received a much more knowledgeable and confidence building experience... Bear makes decent bows. What you got is considered a mid-priced bow. It's not terrible. I would keep the receipt and go to the archery shop explain to them your story let them set you up, you will likely return what you have... if you want to try other bows at that shop, Mathews makes great bows, but there are several awesome bow makers. If you shoot several of them you may feel drawn to something different than Mathews, let the bow choose you based on feel and the shooting experience (drawing it, holding on target, etc)... I have a Mathews, but prefer my Bowtech over it... if you aren't thinking to get something different than what you have then at least have the archery shop set up your Bear to/for you. They will know what they are doing with it and will get you shooting way better than the Bass Pro experience... if while they are setting you up they find it won't adjust to a comfortable draw weight then you're gonna need to return that bow and get something that is better for you... BTW, I ride motorcycles too and love your former motorcycle!.. my dream bike is a BMW S1000RR... someday!.. good luck!


Amazing how comfortable I feel already, Yea I have to see if I can find that shop, cause all around me they just have bass pro. I felt as if they just wanted the sale. 424 dollars for a brand new bow, I know it's not best but I should have bought a string and a proper release just to learn how to draw a bow. I also don't want to spend so much on a beginner bow, reading I could probably get a used bow for that price, I doubt it will be fully set like this package I bought, just the release I was looking at is well above $180. Maybe the wrist trigger will do just fine, I don't want to develop bad habits as this is going to be a way of life. My man, thank you so much for taking your time and giving me advice, I truly appreciate it. Thank you boss, I've waited since 96 to get it. After 24 years of waiting, I found her outside of Pittsburgh, rented a Uhaul, and drove 16 hours to get her home safely. luckily I was able to rebuild the motor myself, a poor man, trying to daily a Ferrari. Miami traffic is not where it's at, once I move ill get another, maybe a state with curvy roads. You got great taste, that day will come sooner than you think
































. Rubber side down my friend.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Mossy-Back said:


> The Cruzr G2 isn't a total **** bow, but it's designed for younger, smaller framed beginners like women and children. It has a huge range of weight and draw length adjustability which makes it fit a lot of people, but not as efficient.
> 
> Bear makes some much better bows around that price range that would probably fit you better. Most of the other brands beginner to mid price bows won't be too much more either. Hoyt Torrex XT, Elite Ember, PSE Drive NXT, Bear Paradox, etc.


I may just be going back to bass pro and returning it. I know bows are quite expensive, hopefully, I do find a proper archery shop and could maybe buy a used bow to have money to buy everything I need to make it ready to practice. My journey should have started here. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Jayhawk JB (Jun 16, 2020)

ViceCityArcher said:


> Amazing how comfortable I feel already, Yea I have to see if I can find that shop, cause all around me they just have bass pro. I felt as if they just wanted the sale. 424 dollars for a brand new bow, I know it's not best but I should have bought a string and a proper release just to learn how to draw a bow. I also don't want to spend so much on a beginner bow, reading I could probably get a used bow for that price, I doubt it will be fully set like this package I bought, just the release I was looking at is well above $180. Maybe the wrist trigger will do just fine, I don't want to develop bad habits as this is going to be a way of life. My man, thank you so much for taking your time and giving me advice, I truly appreciate it. Thank you boss, I've waited since 96 to get it. After 24 years of waiting, I found her outside of Pittsburgh, rented a Uhaul, and drove 16 hours to get her home safely. luckily I was able to rebuild the motor myself, a poor man, trying to daily a Ferrari. Miami traffic is not where it's at, once I move ill get another, maybe a state with curvy roads. You got great taste, that day will come sooner than you think
> View attachment 7507848
> 
> View attachment 7507847
> ...


Incredible work on that motorcycle!.. you will very likely find that archery is a great hobbie/sport for you, someone that enjoys to tinker and work on things. As you get into archery you'll find you are always tinkering with your bow, your accessories, your shooting form, your release, etc!.. always chasing that perfect repeatable accuracy/shot!.. I hope you come to enjoy it as much as me and many others have!.. that Cruzer G2 isnt terrible, but is definitely entry level. Could be good to learn on, but you may want to upgrade soon if you get into archery. I hope you can get some expert advice on getting it setup correctly to you. As you mentioned, to learn correct habits out of the gate. Sean's outdoor adventure is a great teacher and resource... he won't lead you astray... all the best to you!


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Jayhawk JB said:


> Incredible work on that motorcycle!.. you will very likely find that archery is a great hobbie/sport for you, someone that enjoys to tinker and work on things. As you get into archery you'll find you are always tinkering with your bow, your accessories, your shooting form, your release, etc!.. always chasing that perfect repeatable accuracy/shot!.. I hope you come to enjoy it as much as me and many others have!.. that Cruzer G2 isnt terrible, but is definitely entry level. Could be good to learn on, but you may want to upgrade soon if you get into archery. I hope you can get some expert advice on getting it setup correctly to you. As you mentioned, to learn correct habits out of the gate. Sean's outdoor adventure is a great teacher and resource... he won't lead you astray... all the best to you!


Oh I'm in too deep now. Can't wait to fully experience and know how everything works, one day I would love to be able to set up my own bow, with time with time. This place is great, I feel part of a family already. A local Archer, even offered to help me set it up. he was shocked how they have me at a 26 DL saying I should be a 29, I'm truly grateful. I know I have a lot to learn, if you ever need anything, i'm here for you brother. I appreciate you looking out.


----------



## Jayhawk JB (Jun 16, 2020)

Getting setup correctly to begin is critical. Whether at an archery shop or with a local archer that knows his stuff, either will work... Sean's outdoor and John Dudley's "school of nock" are excellent YouTube resources. School of nock will take you through correct archery form/principles step by step. Dudley is an excellent teacher with an effective approach. Give it a look... be patient with yourself, success doesn't come overnight, but it's a fun journey!.. enjoy it!..


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Jayhawk JB said:


> Getting setup correctly to begin is critical. Whether at an archery shop or with a local archer that knows his stuff, either will work... Sean's outdoor and John Dudley's "school of nock" are excellent YouTube resources. School of nock will take you through correct archery form/principles step by step. Dudley is an excellent teacher with an effective approach. Give it a look... be patient with yourself, success doesn't come overnight, but it's a fun journey!.. enjoy it!..


Nothing great comes easy and so far this is beyond difficult. This makes riding a motorcycle a breeze. Though once in the moment they do share similar characteristics. The level of focus. And how it makes you forget about everyday life. No room for errors, I’m sure you know. I’m on my way to return the bow, case and release. I’m so excited! I should have picked up a bow years ago. First I need to find a decent shop. I will definitely be looking them up, that’s how I noticed the release off Dudley channel. I can’t be breaking the bank either. If you know a books too. Everyone is so helpful. And thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome! Sounds like you've made the same mistake I usually make when I get into something new and let excitement take over. Not too much to say that others haven't said already. I wish you the best at getting a better setup. Once you get a bow set up for you, there are threads on here dedicated to form correction. The threads have guidelines as far as pose and all that. I would recommend that be one of the next steps for sure.

1. get a bow fit to you (current bow or different one)
2. watch some YouTube on form and "how to"
3. submit pics to one of the form threads here and be open to the criticism
4. take over the world


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Sivi70980 said:


> Welcome! Sounds like you've made the same mistake I usually make when I get into something new and let excitement take over. Not too much to say that others haven't said already. I wish you the best at getting a better setup. Once you get a bow set up for you, there are threads on here dedicated to form correction. The threads have guidelines as far as pose and all that. I would recommend that be one of the next steps for sure.
> 
> 1. get a bow fit to you (current bow or different one)
> 2. watch some YouTube on form and "how to"
> ...


I’m actually in the parking lot of bass pro to return it. I looked up archery shops. I got one in west palm(1h:30m) away. Spoke to the gentleman that owns the place(pathfinder Archery supply) told him my story and said he will take care of me to return the bow. However he is booked until the first. Have another place(blessed archery) Though they open 3 hours a day(4-7pm), great reviews too. And that one is 40 minutes from the house. Or another one 3 hours away. I know this can’t be rushed but argh. I’m researching, doing it smart this time. Thank you so much, I’ll definitely do so.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

Forgot to add not to be afraid to try a recurve bow out too. Much more simple and 100% not just for beginners and kids. Also much easier to tune yourself. I personally went the compound route because I was in my 20's and wanted to shoot a helicopter with an exploding arrow like Rambo. Having shot a few recurves within the last few months, they are just as if not more fulfilling to shoot. Totally bare bow no sights or anything and hitting paper at 10 yards had me feeling much more accomplished than my compound with sights and stuff hitting a X at 30 yards. If I'm saying anything, try everything you can before purchasing your real first bow. You may be an Olympic level bare recurve shooter in the making, or you may find you enjoy all the new tech with range finding sights some of the crazy arrow rests out there. I landed at compound bow specifically designed to shoot with fingers because I like it more than using a release aid. I have spent days just looking at arrow rests and learning all I can about all the different styles. It is very much an addiction. Can't wait to read about where you end up landing with your first bow.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Sivi70980 said:


> Forgot to add not to be afraid to try a recurve bow out too. Much more simple and 100% not just for beginners and kids. Also much easier to tune yourself. I personally went the compound route because I was in my 20's and wanted to shoot a helicopter with an exploding arrow like Rambo. Having shot a few recurves within the last few months, they are just as if not more fulfilling to shoot. Totally bare bow no sights or anything and hitting paper at 10 yards had me feeling much more accomplished than my compound with sights and stuff hitting a X at 30 yards. If I'm saying anything, try everything you can before purchasing your real first bow. You may be an Olympic level bare recurve shooter in the making, or you may find you enjoy all the new tech with range finding sights some of the crazy arrow rests out there. I landed at compound bow specifically designed to shoot with fingers because I like it more than using a release aid. I have spent days just looking at arrow rests and learning all I can about all the different styles. It is very much an addiction. Can't wait to read about where you end up landing with your first bow.












It's as if you're in my mind!. 
Truthfully that's what I pictured me shooting a bow in my head, with a recurved one. Can't beat that design, a work of art. Hahahaha "shoot a helicopter with an exploding arrow like Rambo" haha sir I do not blame you on that. When I went to bass pro, I kept looking at one, an all black one. I picked it up and when the salesman asked me what I was looking for, he smirked and said put that down. Thinking this guy must think "who is this arsehat with a recurved bow" I didn't even get to draw it back. Great customer service, making me feel as if I couldn't even look at that. So I went with what he told me after I told him I would like to hunt in the future. After the measurements, when I got to pull the 70lbs with a release, no way my fingers were going to be able to pull back that recurved bow. Moi an olympic level bare recurve shooter...hmmm I can see that. I like your style. You don't use a release, whats is your draw at? damn thats pretty Rambo like ish, if you ask me. 










I Don't even own a bow anymore.... look away.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

ViceCityArcher said:


> You don't use a release, whats is your draw at? damn thats pretty Rambo like ish, if you ask me.


Currently at 50lbs draw with my brand new bow. It tops out at 58lbs draw but I don't plan on moving up for a long while. 50 is comfy but by no means "mastered" or boring. A nice leather glove or finger "glove" helps a ton too. I like the extra challenge of shooting fingers and I equate it to a manual vs automatic transmission in a car. Also the shop I shoot at weekly with my group are dead set on release aids so I also maintain shooting fingers to spite them...only a little though. Long term goal is to challenge one of them to a match and beat them using fingers vs their release. I'm mostly dialed in with my old bow and I'm super excited to embark on a new journey with my new one. Here's my new target bow from Archery Republic. Can't speak highly enough about Jeremy and his product. This thing is almost 10lbs after my sight and other goodies installed. Beast of a bow! My shoulders are going to look soooo good in a month or 2 haha!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Sivi70980 said:


> Currently at 50lbs draw with my brand new bow. It tops out at 58lbs draw but I don't plan on moving up for a long while. 50 is comfy but by no means "mastered" or boring. A nice leather glove or finger "glove" helps a ton too. I like the extra challenge of shooting fingers and I equate it to a manual vs automatic transmission in a car. Also the shop I shoot at weekly with my group are dead set on release aids so I also maintain shooting fingers to spite them...only a little though. Long term goal is to challenge one of them to a match and beat them using fingers vs their release. I'm mostly dialed in with my old bow and I'm super excited to embark on a new journey with my new one. Here's my new target bow from Archery Republic. Can't speak highly enough about Jeremy and his product. This thing is almost 10lbs after my sight and other goodies installed. Beast of a bow! My shoulders are going to look soooo good in a month or 2 haha!


I've been diving into recurves, deep. I drive a manual car so I do get that reference, you go to the motions(or gears). haha just to spite time, however, the more I research and read. Recurve Olympic-style target shooting, just as you predicted it. I like that challenge, please record that. My man is that an alliance target bow??? bow is dangerous, I cant wait to see it with all the goodies, congratulations. Leaning more towards a recurve, I'll have to see my poundage, 50 might be too much. I do plan on getting an ILF. Was looking at sanlida archery on the miracle x10.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Can wait to go get my bow!!


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

ViceCityArcher said:


> I've been diving into recurves, deep. I drive a manual car so I do get that reference, you go to the motions(or gears). haha just to spite time, however, the more I research and read. Recurve Olympic-style target shooting, just as you predicted it. I like that challenge, please record that. My man is that an alliance target bow??? bow is dangerous, I cant wait to see it with all the goodies, congratulations. Leaning more towards a recurve, I'll have to see my poundage, 50 might be too much. I do plan on getting an ILF. Was looking at sanlida archery on the miracle x10.


Yep Archery Republic Alliance bow. Loving it! Sight I picked (TruGlo Range Rover Pro) is garbage though so going to be returning it and getting something else. I get about 5 shots and. Have to torque down the screws on the sight else I falls apart. Took it all apart and put thread locker in places but doesn’t seem to help. Annoying so I call it garbage. Here’s some more pics. A few of my old bow too because why not lol. Also pardon the messy garage and dirty car. And in case anyone seeing this is a car guy, I did not curb those wheels! Bought them from a friend super cheap to be my winter setup and they came to me road rashed. Working on getting them repaired.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Sivi70980 said:


> Yep Archery Republic Alliance bow. Loving it! Sight I picked (TruGlo Range Rover Pro) is garbage though so going to be returning it and getting something else. I get about 5 shots and. Have to torque down the screws on the sight else I falls apart. Took it all apart and put thread locker in places but doesn’t seem to help. Annoying so I call it garbage. Here’s some more pics. A few of my old bow too because why not lol. Also pardon the messy garage and dirty car. And in case anyone seeing this is a car guy, I did not curb those wheels! Bought them from a friend super cheap to be my winter setup and they came to me road rashed. Working on getting them repaired.


That bow is too clean!!!, sorry about the sight. After 5 shots only? that's terrible. sucks about that sight, it looks proper. lol, I'm glad you pointed that out about the wheels, I was about to say! giving a new definition to bending blocks. Nice whip! if sad how the manual transmission is slowly being forgotten, I go to valet my car, and I'm the one parking it.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

ViceCityArcher said:


> Nice whip! if sad how the manual transmission is slowly being forgotten, I go to valet my car, and I'm the one parking it.


Ha! Thanks!!! Have a manual transmission too. The 10 speed auto out performs it in every way but I don’t care. I prefer to shift my own gears. I hate valet parking. Nobody drives my car with as much love for it as me. 460hp, it gets the groceries.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Sivi70980 said:


> Ha! Thanks!!! Have a manual transmission too. The 10 speed auto out performs it in every way but I don’t care. I prefer to shift my own gears. I hate valet parking. Nobody drives my car with as much love for it as me. 460hp, it gets the groceries.


Nothing like shifting your own gears, telling the machine what to do. You messed me up with that Olympic bow comment. I won't be able to throw 4k on my first bow. so ill start bare and then add goodies as time passes. 460!? damn like that... I'm getting my recurve Olympic setup bow this week.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

ViceCityArcher said:


> Nothing like shifting your own gears, telling the machine what to do. You messed me up with that Olympic bow comment. I won't be able to throw 4k on my first bow. so ill start bare and then add goodies as time passes. 460!? damn like that... I'm getting my recurve Olympic setup bow this week.


Glad to hear you're getting something set up for you!! Being that it's your first, no need to throw 4k at it though! You'll be spending years to outgrow what you start with. Hell, I bought my old bow new over 20 years ago and it still out shoots me. I just really felt the itch to get myself something nice. Can't wait to see your setup and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Sivi70980 said:


> Glad to hear you're getting something set up for you!! Being that it's your first, no need to throw 4k at it though! You'll be spending years to outgrow what you start with. Hell, I bought my old bow new over 20 years ago and it still out shoots me. I just really felt the itch to get myself something nice. Can't wait to see your setup and hope you enjoy it!


I was thinking, spend on the riser and work my way around it. The riser is something I can evolve with, change the limbs, stabilizers, maybe not go so cheap on the sight. let's see let's see. 20 years ago? I'm so excited to finally embark. I came in blind and all of you helped me out. Thank you, everyone, honestly it is something that is considered priceless in my book.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Well After driving 4 hours to Tampa. I went to an actual archery pro shop. My mistake was I was with someone that was in a hurry, and that killed my experience there. Great shop and the people were great, up until I told them I wanted an ILF recurve bow then they looked at me crazy. It is not the best Riser PSE theory competitive shooter( not that I am one, but one day I will be). I got a plunger, a clicker, and finger guard, they only had a blue string. Still need an arrow holder, which ill be getting on Tuesday, have to drive to Greenville SC. I'm pretty sure there are more shops up in South Carolina, maybe I should take my bow up there, It's quite the bow(size-wise). The limbs are galaxy 70inch 26#( I'll be working my poundage up with time, hence the ILF riser). I really love it, and the fact that everyone told me you're wasting your money by not getting a compound set up. I'll get one once I decide to hunt, Got to shoot first. Competitive archery has caught my full attention. I have so much to learn, I'm just happy I got my first bow.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice looking bow! When I got back into archery 4 years ago after not shooting since I was a kid I started with my 40 pound recurve. I shot that and got quite good with it before I bought a used compound 6 months later. I've been hunting with a compound since then, but now that I shotnky first two deer with a bow this past month I'm thinking I may try to get one with the recurve next year.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

ViceCityArcher said:


> View attachment 7516165
> 
> Well After driving 4 hours to Tampa. I went to an actual archery pro shop. My mistake was I was with someone that was in a hurry, and that killed my experience there. Great shop and the people were great, up until I told them I wanted an ILF recurve bow then they looked at me crazy. It is not the best Riser PSE theory competitive shooter( not that I am one, but one day I will be). I got a plunger, a clicker, and finger guard, they only had a blue string. Still need an arrow holder, which ill be getting on Tuesday, have to drive to Greenville SC. I'm pretty sure there are more shops up in South Carolina, maybe I should take my bow up there, It's quite the bow(size-wise). The limbs are galaxy 70inch 26#( I'll be working my poundage up with time, hence the ILF riser). I really love it, and the fact that everyone told me you're wasting your money by not getting a compound set up. I'll get one once I decide to hunt, Got to shoot first. Competitive archery has caught my full attention. I have so much to learn, I'm just happy I got my first bow.


Nice bow!! As far as arrow holder (quiver) goes, I got mine from Amazon. Many to choose from. Bow, maintenance, and arrows from archery pro shop, everything else I bought online. Can’t wait to read about your progression!


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Mossy-Back said:


> Nice looking bow! When I got back into archery 4 years ago after not shooting since I was a kid I started with my 40 pound recurve. I shot that and got quite good with it before I bought a used compound 6 months later. I've been hunting with a compound since then, but now that I shotnky first two deer with a bow this past month I'm thinking I may try to get one with the recurve next year.


I will too get a compound bow, as well. you should definitely do it. I'm in Greenville at the moment looking at pro shops where I can buy exactly what I'm missing. at least the arrow holder. I did leave the plunger at home though.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Sivi70980 said:


> Nice bow!! As far as arrow holder (quiver) goes, I got mine from Amazon. Many to choose from. Bow, maintenance, and arrows from archery pro shop, everything else I bought online. Can’t wait to read about your progression!


Why thank you, sir. can't wait to start sharing all I'm going to be doing with the bow. will make sure to keep you guys updated.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh did you mean arrow rest? If you want to be seriously badass, use your knuckle haha! I actually use a rest and plunger on my new bow just like many use on their recurves.









Spigarelli Zero Tolerance (ZT) Rest


Precision made magnetic arrow rest for recurve bows Zero play, zero vibration, absolute accuracy Adjustable arm height for different shaft diameters Adjustable magnetic strength Available in black only Note: Newer ZT rests no longer feature a stick on logo or curved rest arm




lancasterarchery.com













Spigarelli Click Button


• EXCELLENT QUALITY AT A MODEST PRICE • MICRO-ADJUST SPRING TENSION • SIMPLY, TURN THE BARREL AND LOCK INTO POSITION • NO WRENCHES NEEDED FOR TUNING • AVAILABLE IN BLACK ONLY




lancasterarchery.com





The rest is awesome and only plunger I've ever used but I like it, both super simple to setup and use.

Also, and I may be wrong but I think a recurves are supposed to be stored un-strung? My friends with recurves did it both ways so unsure what the proper way is for the perfect stowage scenario. 1 of them would string his bow at the range before shooting and made it look easy, the other 2 I think just left them strung always. I know a string will last longer in a bag when not in use and most recurve bags are takedown style meaning you take your bow apart each time you shoot it. Again, I don't know for sure so you may want to research. I still can't wait for your review after a nice hour or 3 of shooting!


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Sivi70980 said:


> Oh did you mean arrow rest? If you want to be seriously badass, use your knuckle haha! I actually use a rest and plunger on my new bow just like many use on their recurves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, I should have waited, I should have gone with those! I got the arrow rest(sorry for the lingo, I'm learning sire, I'm learning) for about 14 bucks a pop and the plunger was 19 bucks. For my next Olympic-style target, recurve will be much better. Again I will be ordering the arrow rest and plunger you suggested.
















I know I don't need a clicker at the moment, however, I'm addicted to this, more than I was with motorcycles which I rode for over 26 years. I did get to go to a really nice pro shop, Jeffery archery in Columbia SC. Spoke to Tom(A great man who still competes in recurve target and he helped me out a lot), who even praised me about starting out with a recurve bow. The 8-hour drive was worth it, just with the bits and pieces of advice he gave me, he said I was crazy to drive this far to visit his shop, I was in heaven. The staff was amazing and I will gladly take that drive any day.








That is his competition bow, what a beast of a bow!!! his next competition is next year in Fort Lauderdale, you know I'm going to be there to show the utmost support. 


















I need to tweak my plunger with each shot but man, why didn't I get into this 30 years ago. I'm Still pulling a 26 poundage but ill get there. and as I stated, I will be getting a compound bow for hunting. I feel like I found my next calling and this journey gets better with the archers I meet. Student for life!.. now to train like Cam Hanes lol.


----------



## ArchAnon (Feb 27, 2018)

ViceCityArcher said:


> That is his competition bow


Two clickers?











Maybe he uses the one on the sight bar for testing different length shafts without messing with the riser-mounted one.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

ArchAnon said:


> Two clickers?
> 
> View attachment 7520310
> 
> ...


damn..his words exactly!


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

So I finally decide to go back to the bass pro shop, only to shoot at their range. I've arrived an hour early, thinking there would be a lot of people there. Noone was there. The gentleman running the range told me I was early and to walk the store, I told him "I much rather wait it out here until it open's. 12PM and it opens, he just told me, it's on the house for waiting so long. As I'm getting up from the chair, to walk into the range, someone walks in before me... I started to get nervous, especially after I saw him take out the new mathews V3 bow. I see buddy move the targets all the way to the end of the range, here I'm moving them 7 yards from me. Mind you it's my 7th time shooting this bow. His first arrow goes off, butter, so smooth it was impressive. Started small talk and complimented his bow he said I've been shooting for a couple of months and had to get the new one, I replied I wish. He asked to shoot my recurve, told him it's only 26lb. The arrow kept coming off as he drew back and continued to say screw this, I encouraged him to keep trying and he finally shot at the 5-yard target I had set up. Even the lady that gives the gun licenses comes in and says I give you props for shooting a recurve, wish he replied... I feel as if I'm cheating with my compound(me thinking I want that bow). So far here is my progress!!









12 Shots in maybe at 15 yards

















The guy at the range did not tell me no headshots, maybe I should have looked around to see if it said that anywhere, so I apologized, felt bad for coming into their spot and not following the rules. However he did say, I saw you out there, you were doing shooting great! I myself was impressed. 

lost one bullet 









my new archer friend Eric had to stop his peep kept twisting and made him frustrated and left. 
So i decided to follow the rules and progressed a little more 









one hour and a half in the range and had to leave due to an emergency..... I'm going right back!
I've found my new passion. With every shot, you zone out and it felt as if I had noise-cancelling headphones on. I either need shooting glove or a better archer tab, cause i enjoyed shooting without, maybe cause the one i got was only 20 bucks but it kept getting stuck. Hell yea!!


----------



## ArchAnon (Feb 27, 2018)

That looks like a great time! Sounds like you really enjoyed it.


Are these all somebody’s misses?


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

ViceCityArcher said:


> So I finally decide to go back to the bass pro shop, only to shoot at their range. I've arrived an hour early, thinking there would be a lot of people there. Noone was there. The gentleman running the range told me I was early and to walk the store, I told him "I much rather wait it out here until it open's. 12PM and it opens, he just told me, it's on the house for waiting so long. As I'm getting up from the chair, to walk into the range, someone walks in before me... I started to get nervous, especially after I saw him take out the new mathews V3 bow. I see buddy move the targets all the way to the end of the range, here I'm moving them 7 yards from me. Mind you it's my 7th time shooting this bow. His first arrow goes off, butter, so smooth it was impressive. Started small talk and complimented his bow he said I've been shooting for a couple of months and had to get the new one, I replied I wish. He asked to shoot my recurve, told him it's only 26lb. The arrow kept coming off as he drew back and continued to say screw this, I encouraged him to keep trying and he finally shot at the 5-yard target I had set up. Even the lady that gives the gun licenses comes in and says I give you props for shooting a recurve, wish he replied... I feel as if I'm cheating with my compound(me thinking I want that bow). So far here is my progress!!
> View attachment 7520523
> 
> 
> ...


*Fantastic!!! Happy you’re enjoying it. Nice shooting!!*


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Sivi70980 said:


> *Fantastic!!! Happy you’re enjoying it. Nice shooting!!*


Thank you sir! thank you. Had to go back, made friends with the guy at the door and can shoot for free whenever i want.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

ViceCityArcher said:


> Thank you sir! thank you. Had to go back, made friends with the guy at the door and can shoot for free whenever i want.
> View attachment 7520747


Awesome! Be sure to watch some YouTube on form explanations. Shooting fingers adds a lot of things to get right each shot. Coming up with a mantra of sorts to help remember helps.
I start with my stance and repeat it by finding stains or markings on the floor.
I breath
I focus on my bow grip 
I focus my draw hand
I bring the bow up
I draw
Let the sight pin move a bit til it settles
Breath
Back muscles working
Try to look behind the sight pin when my arrow will go
Breath
Back muscles
Release
Hold form
Hold form
Hold form
After the arrow thumps the target I lower my bow to see how I did

Once I’m on line and arrow nocked, I spend about 20 seconds to shoot the one shot. Slow and steady and massive stress relief.

This was a good one on releasing I think. Like most of his videos.


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Sivi70980 said:


> Awesome! Be sure to watch some YouTube on form explanations. Shooting fingers adds a lot of things to get right each shot. Coming up with a mantra of sorts to help remember helps.
> I start with my stance and repeat it by finding stains or markings on the floor.
> I breath
> I focus on my bow grip
> ...


You're the man! I keep watching his videos, he is great at explaining and walking you through each step. I am slowly working on my mantra. Just the fact that people look at me like I'm crazy with a recurve bow. makes me feel great. One even told me " you need to start with a compound and then you'll be ready for a recurve. I don't hate on anyone nor will I ever do, all I do is listen and listen. The fact that I'm a student on this journey, I welcome all criticism and take all info with a grain of salt. I didn't like the fact that someone told me after using my bow that using his compound is cheating, How is that cheating I thought, that bow is set to you and only you. I am grateful for all bows. Recurve is what called my attention and I went with it. One day I will love to own a Hoyt Rx-7 since I always wanted a Mazda RX-7(okay that was a terrible joke) no one should belittle any bow or style or archery. However, the fact that they're surprised that I can hit a target with a bow with no sight, always makes them ask if they can try my bow, to which I reply of course, however, I must warn you, its only 26lbs. It is not like your compound, so the speed of the arrow or even where you land your shot will be as accurate. I admire each archer in their own ways. And plan to learn from each encounter. Some archers have told me, " that's a different beast" while others have told me why would you even use that. Just be supportive I'm out there trying to master our sport. That turned into quite the rant but for the better. I'm new to this and will be getting better with whatever bow I hold. 


Can I tape my fringers like athletes so I won't have to use the archer's pad or do I just need a really high-quality one?


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

Okay, my phone will be smashed... look at me blaming the archer's pad when im the problem. believe in the process!
Thank you once again. can't wait to hit the range tomorrow morning, they might have to kick me out of there.


----------



## ArchAnon (Feb 27, 2018)

Will you be string-walking, or two-under hold?

I bought one of these and I’m pretty happy with it.










For string walking, I bought this. Much better quality.













When you pick your option (tab or glove) go ahead and get something good. This is something where paying for something good will be worth the $ and last long enough to have been worth paying extra.


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

I use a three finger glove thing. Haven’t gotten into the tab game just yet. Something like this but mine is 20 years old lol.









Amazon.com: Yuniroom 3 Finger Archery Gloves Brown Protective Finger Guards Shooting Hunting Leather Finger Protector for Men Women & Youth : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: Yuniroom 3 Finger Archery Gloves Brown Protective Finger Guards Shooting Hunting Leather Finger Protector for Men Women & Youth : Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.com


----------



## ViceCityArcher (Nov 24, 2021)

I might have to try a better archer tab(I'm currently doing the two-finger hold). The 3 finger glove as well, can never have too much.


----------



## Huntingfool1 (Dec 13, 2021)

mscott327 said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Welcome to the forum partner


----------

